# Emersed Tank



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

My emersed fish tank


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks good. I had an emersed tank going for a while with HC, anubias, java fern and some native pennywort and it is amazing how fast the plants spread when they are out of water. 

How long have you had it running for?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Looks good. I had an emersed tank going for a while with HC, anubias, java fern and some native pennywort and it is amazing how fast the plants spread when they are out of water.
> 
> How long have you had it running for?


Thanks! It has been running for about 3 months. I plan to submerge it at some point but I'm worried about the plants dying off since I'm not good with calculating the dosing for the ferts ><


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

prettty!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance... can I ask what an emersed fish tank is? Does this mean you don't have water in there yet?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

its basically aquatic plants grown terrestially, usually to ensure that the plants which normally grow slower underwater fill out faster. If the tank is going to be filled with water, the method is called "dry starting". 

If not... well i just call mine emmersed tanks like the OP did ^_^


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

So pretty! What are the plants in the front left corner?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

aokashi said:


> its basically aquatic plants grown terrestially, usually to ensure that the plants which normally grow slower underwater fill out faster. If the tank is going to be filled with water, the method is called "dry starting".
> 
> If not... well i just call mine emmersed tanks like the OP did ^_^


 
Thanks! 

Yep, I guess I mine is dry start method but since I don't plan to add water for a while I just call it emmersed


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

miscanon said:


> So pretty! What are the plants in the front left corner?


Thank you ^^ That would be Hemianthus callitrichoides (HC), some people call it dwarf baby tears. It's somewhat of a tricky plant to keep in my experience (but then again I'm not very good with plants!). I've managed to grow it because it's out of the water but that's the one plant I'm worried about when I finally do add the water in.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it should do fine as long as you can maintain a higher lighting (watch out for algae though!). even better if you have CO2 
the hair grass does well in anythig brighter than medium light 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

